# Can't get burned discs to play on my home DVR



## SaltOverflow (Jun 20, 2015)

It's a Toshiba 620 DVR. I've tried various formats. The manual says it requires avi files burned with DivX, which i've tried, but it refuses to play; says it does not support that format.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi SaltOverflow and welcome to TSF :wave:

Does the player work with other older discs?

It's possibly either faulty discs or your player just doesn't like that make of them, it's a common problem unfortunately :sigh: - Try burning a video to another brand of disc, it might take a couple of different names, some players don't like the 'famous' brands, preferring cheap or unknown ones..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the exact error?

I agree that media is often an issue, especially with stand alone players. I prefer to always use quality media (ie: Verbatim or Taio Yuden) and have had very few problems.

Aside from media, the "format" error could also be referring to the disc format or the file format.


----------

